# Kann mich nicht entscheiden welches Handy und Vertrag



## SolidBadBoy (13. Juni 2009)

hi,

mein handy ist seit einiger zeit kaputt jetzt muss ein neues her!

ich hätte gern eins was mindestens 680x480video auflösung hat
WLAN, und sehr gut zum musik und surfen ist! aber es soll auch filme drauf abspielen sprich auch ne lange akku laufzeit!

das sind meine Favoriten:

Nokia N96
5800 XpressMusic
Samsung i8510
Omnia i900
LG Arena KC900


das i8910 hätte ich sowas von gern ist mir aber leider zu teuer!

ich hab auch noch eine kleine umfrage welches ihr kaufen würdet!

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Ansonsten, ich hab ein N95 was ich auch optisch wesentlich besser als das 96er finde.Ich bin super zufrieden damit, und es ist sehr einfach zu bedienen.Und es hat einfach alles!


----------



## mr_sleeve (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

sschon mal an iphone gedacht?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> sschon mal an iphone gedacht?




ja kein iphone das erfüllt niciht einmal die o.g. kriterien! nicht mal videokamera!


----------



## msix38 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

SAMSUNG i8910


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



msix38 schrieb:


> SAMSUNG i8910




alter seit ihr ??? ich hab gesagt das i8910 ist mir zu teuer als könnt ihr euch doch denken das ich das nicht gelten lasse! das soll im preisbereich von den anderen handy liegen! und keine 100€mehr kosten!

zudem@ mr_sleeve wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil! ich hab kriterien genannt das ipohne erfüllt sie nicht!

eure teilnahme an der umfrage verfälscht das ergebnis!


----------



## Wargrown (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Dann passt wohl das 5800 Xpress Music gut geeignet.
Beim surfen spitze und viele Musikfunktoinen, gute Lautsprecher etc.

Währe mein Favorit.

mfg powerkiller94


----------



## boehmer_dce (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Nokia 5800

hab ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden...


----------



## v3rtex (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Also ich würde dir das Omnia empfehlen, hatte es zwar selber nicht, hat mir aber bei einem Freund gut gefallen.

Vom Arena würde ich eher abraten. 
Ist zwar ein super Teil, hat viele Funktionen usw, ist bei mir aber trotz neuer Firmware täglich mehrmals abgestürzt und habe es vor 2 Wochen wieder zurückgeschickt.


PS: Das Modell Arena heißt KM900 nicht KC900


----------



## SolidBadBoy (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



v3rtex schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir das Omnia empfehlen, hatte es zwar selber nicht, hat mir aber bei einem Freund gut gefallen.
> 
> Vom Arena würde ich eher abraten.
> Ist zwar ein super Teil, hat viele Funktionen usw, ist bei mir aber trotz neuer Firmware täglich mehrmals abgestürzt und habe es vor 2 Wochen wieder zurückgeschickt.
> ...



ja wenn du ja das omnia wmpfielst dann vote doch dafür!


----------



## v3rtex (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Hoppla, übersehn


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Ich hab mal für keins davon gewotet da sie für mich alle nicht in frage kommen würden... 

Naja, dass i900 hat wenigsten Windows Mobile was für mich das wichtigste an einem Handy ist. Erst wenn WM als OS drauf ist kann man sich über die restlichen Merkmale gedanken machen... 

Vorschlag: ASUS P527


----------



## Jor-El (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

iPhone 3G S.
Hat auch ne Videokamera und Wlan und kommt am 19.06. raus.
Ich hab selber das Omnia. Abgesehen vom integrierten Navi würde ich es mir nicht nochmal holen.


----------



## bohne (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

also ich hab keines von denen angekreuzt und würde das Samsung-I8910 HD empfehlen... is dir ja aber zu teuer.
von den anderen aufgelisteten Handys würde ich das LG nehmen


----------



## Sash (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

mal ne frage, kann man mit denen auch noch telefonieren?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



Sash schrieb:


> mal ne frage, kann man mit denen auch noch telefonieren?




haha! du kannst sogar dan über skype telefonieren stell dir vor


----------



## fpsJunkie (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Sony Ericsson K800i


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Ich würde auch eins von Sony Ericsson nehmen. Hab selber das K800i


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

@ beide pc freaks!

ihr seit bestimmt schonmal in der schule gewesen und habt deutsch lesen gelernt??? 
dan würdet ihr wissen das ich kriterien genannt habe die das k800i nicht erfüllt!
zudem mein sony k800i ist kaputt und deswegen bin ich entäsucht von SE!

jetzt haben schon meherere die umfrage verfälscht!!!


----------



## fpsJunkie (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

das K800i ist eines der meistverkauten handys von SE, ich kenn bisher niemand auser dich der es schrottet. Und nochwas: ich nix deutsch, ja ich weisser afgane.


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

ich versteh auch nicht was die alle mit dem iphone haben hat ja nichtmal ne videokamera...


[x] nokia n96 oder xpressmusic weil nokia langlebige und im menu gutaufgebaute handys haben außerdem sehen sie optisch sowohl teschnisch sehr gut aus....

samsung mag ich nicht weil oft systemfeheler vorhanden sind und die kameras auch nie echt mp haben

an SE mag ich den kleinen bildschirm nicht und diesen unnötigen schnickschnak


----------



## MSPCFreak (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Wer das kaputt bekommt, sollte zur Taliban gehen!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



PC-freak schrieb:


> das K800i ist eines der meistverkauten handys von SE, ich kenn bisher niemand auser dich der es schrottet. Und nochwas: ich nix deutsch, ja ich weisser afgane.



ich habs net geschrotett es ist vonn allein schrott gegangen


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Ich würde dir empfehlen mit dem Handykauf bis zum 17. diesen Monats zu warten da an diesem Tag das neue iPhone 3GS auf den Markt kommt.
Es hatt eig. alles was man brauchen kann und somit alle anderen Handys um LÄNGEN schlägt.
Die neuen Features sind:
Videokamera
800 Mhz Prozessor (früher 400 Mhz)
256 mb RAm (früher 128 mb)
MMS Versand möglich
Integriertes Navigationsgerät (jetzt mit Sprachausgabe)
Handy kann über Spracheingabe gesteuert werden.

Wenn du Interesse daran bekommen hast schau einfach dich einfach mal auf der T-Mobile Homepage um. 
Wenn dir diese Infos dort nicht reichen oder du noch andere Fragen hast, kannst du mir auch ne Mail auf meine Geschäftsadresse 
(KaiRoth1992@t-online.de) schicken.

Cya Happy Chicken

PS: Ich arbeite in nem Telekom Shop und bekomme dort immer wieder dass Feedback dass die Touchscreens von Samsung und LG relativ schlecht zu bedienen sind (im Vergleich zum iPhone).


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen mit dem Handykauf bis zum 17. diesen Monats zu warten da an diesem Tag das neue iPhone 3GS auf den Markt kommt.
> Es hatt eig. alles was man brauchen kann und somit alle anderen Handys um LÄNGEN schlägt.
> Die neuen Features sind:
> Videokamera
> ...




mein freund 

kannst du mir dann rabbat geben???  
also ich wollt bei o2 den vertrag machen da würde ich fürs 0€fürs 5800 XpressMusic und 99€ fürs N96 zahlen! der vertrag ist ein dou 2x som a 100min für 20/monat!

kannst du mir einen vertrag von Tmobile empfhelen! es soll nicht mehr wie 25€ kosten und ein DOU sein UND MINUTENPAKET BITTE!!!
ich telefoniere in jedes netz!
was würde da das neue iphone kosten???

und das mit dem rabatt ist ernst gemeint 

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> kannst du mir einen vertrag von Tmobile empfhelen! es soll nicht mehr wie 25€ kosten und ein DOU sein UND MINUTENPAKET BITTE!!!
> ich telefoniere in jedes netz!
> was würde da das neue iphone kosten???
> 
> ...



Hey SolidBadBoy es wär echt geil wenn dass mit dem Rabatt so einfach gehen würde. Da ich erst 17 bin und somit kein t-home vertrag auf meinen Namen angemeldet ist, kann ich mich leider auch net für den personal-verkauf anmelden. Dass heiß ich kann keinen Rabatt geben und bekomme selbst keine 60% Mitarbeiter Rabatt = 

Ich weiß natürlich auch dass o² auf den ersten Blick sau billige Preise hatt (Hab momentan auch noch den Tarif für 20€ im Monat), dass Problem an o² ist einfach nur dass du nachher ein Sch**ß Empfang hast. Ich muss z.B. für einen Empfang von 2 "Strichen" auf den Balkon gehen um richtig telefonieren zu können.

die Tarife fürs neue iPhone findest du auch auf der Homepage.
Aber das Minutenpaket dass dem Angebot von o² entsprechen dürfte liegt bei uns um die 50€ (mit Internet Flat). Ich weiß ist Schweine teuer aber fürs iPhone brauchst du halt ne iNet flat.

Naja am Ende musst du selbst wissen wie viel du bereit bist auszugeben und wieviel Qualität du willst.

Questions ???  Ask me !!!

Cya


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Hey SolidBadBoy es wär echt geil wenn dass mit dem Rabatt so einfach gehen würde. Da ich erst 17 bin und somit kein t-home vertrag auf meinen Namen angemeldet ist, kann ich mich leider auch net für den personal-verkauf anmelden. Dass heiß ich kann keinen Rabatt geben und bekomme selbst keine 60% Mitarbeiter Rabatt =
> 
> Ich weiß natürlich auch dass o² auf den ersten Blick sau billige Preise hatt (Hab momentan auch noch den Tarif für 20€ im Monat), dass Problem an o² ist einfach nur dass du nachher ein Sch**ß Empfang hast. Ich muss z.B. für einen Empfang von 2 "Strichen" auf den Balkon gehen um richtig telefonieren zu können.
> 
> ...




warum braucht man fürs ipohne eine Inet flat???

und was kostets ohne vertrag???
ich hab da jetzt kein bock zu suchen bitte sags mir kurz du musst es ja wissen 

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Also fürs iPhone brauchst du ne Inet Flat, da die Funktionen dess Geräts ständig aufs Internet zugreifen um Datenabgeliche mit deinem E-mail Konto oder deinem Aufenhaltspunkt (GPS) durchführen. Und wenn du keine Internet Flat hast (was ja nicht möglich ist) würdest du für jedes MB Datenvolumen 49 ct zahlen (1 Youtube Video anschauen = ca. 20 MB = ca. 9,80 € )

Dass iPhone konnte mann eine Zeit lang auch in einem X-tra Pack kaufen (800€), die Aktion gibts aber nicht mehr und so kannst du dass Handy nur in Verbindung mit nem Iphone-Vertrag kaufen.

Naja wenn es ein iPhone sein muss aber kein T-Mobile Tarif vll. mal nach nem gebrauchten auf ebay oder so umschauen und dann zu o² gehen und schauen was die für nen Tarif mit Inet haben. 
(Hoffentlich liest dass mein Chef nicht )

Questions ???  Ask me !!!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

ahh okx also alles zu teuer für mich! das N96 oder das 5800 XM tuts auch! find ich sogar schöner!!!


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Kein Prob,
dann würd ich dir dass N96 empfehlen, hatt sich ein Kumpel von mir auch besorgt.
Super Kamera, Super Sound (Musik und Telefonie), Super Optik


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

ich brauchs mehr fürs surfen wenn ich nicht an nen pc kann deswegen überlege ich mir das 5800 zu holen was das hat ja auch nen stift mittels du ja die bildschirm tastatur bedienen kannst! und mit dem vertrag was ich will krig ich das für 0€! und meiner mutter gefläts auch


----------



## Minga_Bua (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Ich bin momentan auch am überlegen mir solch ein Handy zu holen.. Aber wenn ich mir die Akkulaufzeiten anschaue dann bin ich mir da garnicht mehr so sicher. Hast du dir die mal genauer angeschaut? Laut so einigen Kommentaren sollen die ja teils echt krätzig sein :/


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Die meisten Handys mit Touchscreen brauchen so viel Power dass man sie alle 1-2 Tage aufladen muss. Dass 5800 find ich persönlich net so gut, da der Touchscreen etwas schlecht zu bedienen ist. Aber ingesammt kommt es halt auf den persönlichen Geschmack an


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Die meisten Handys mit Touchscreen brauchen so viel Power dass man sie alle 1-2 Tage aufladen muss. Dass 5800 find ich persönlich net so gut, da der Touchscreen etwas schlecht zu bedienen ist. Aber ingesammt kommt es halt auf den persönlichen Geschmack an


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Sry für den Doppel-Post mein Inet spinnt


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

also ich hab damit no problem ich kann ja jeden tag aufladen das stört mich micht übernacht oder so!
zudem lipos sind sehr gute akkus dennen passiet nicht so schnell etwas!
zudem ich kauf mir dann nach 2 jahren ein neues handy und solange hält ein akku garantiert!!!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

5800 express music ftw!


----------



## Riezonator (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



boehmer_dce schrieb:


> Nokia 5800
> 
> hab ich selber und bin sehr zufrieden...


 

100%


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

also bis jetzt steht das 5800 fest! vllt. auch das n96


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Es kommt ja auch bald das N97 raus. 
Wenn Du warten kannst, nehm das.
Ansonsten nimmste das 5800. Das N96 ist rotz, da kannste auch das N95 mit 8GB nehmen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Es kommt ja auch bald das N97 raus.
> Wenn Du warten kannst, nehm das.
> Ansonsten nimmste das 5800. Das N96 ist rotz, da kannste auch das N95 mit 8GB nehmen.



das n96 zu teuer! bei dem vertrag kostet das n96 schon 100€


----------



## caine2011 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

also ioch würde dir das empfehlen:
HTC ? Touch Phone, PDA Phone, Smartphone, Mobile Computer: Products ? HTC Touch Diamond: Overview

oder den nachfolger

HTC - Products - HTC Touch Diamond2 - Overview

vorteile: extrem großes display, gps sensor, gsensor, windows mobile und und und


----------



## xXPhilippXx (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

weil du gesagt hast das iphone erfüllt die kriterien nicht .. 

du kannst die videofunktion per app nachrüsten .. 
desweiteren eignet sich das iphone perfekt zum surfen und für musik .. (ich spreche aus erfahrung!)
und eine gute akkulaufzeit hats auch ..

wenn nicht kann ich dir das innov8 (i8510) auch stark empfehlen.
ist halt auch nicht gerade billig

kannst dir auch noch das s8300 anschaun ist auch genial


----------



## caine2011 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

naja ich würde nicht sagen dass sich das iphone sonderlcih gut für das surfen eignet, die kindergarten auflösung von 320x240(wie die ganzen mainstream se und nokia) ist nicht gerade ideal für inetseiten die nicht optimiert sind. auf normalen homepages musst du zoomen und dann scrollen(hab ich schon getestet) das hast du bei auflösungen von 640x480 und größer nicht(meine erfahrung)


----------



## Fonce (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Du musst aber genauso gut zoomen und scrollen, den der Display ist kleiner und durch die Auflösung wird die schrift auch nicht größer....
Außerdem geht das zommen und scrollen super schneller von der Hand wenn man weiss wie!
Ich bin mit meinem iPhone täglich ca 2-4h im inet unterwegs und kann mich absolut nicht beschweren.


----------



## Happy Chicken (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



Fonce schrieb:


> Du musst aber genauso gut zoomen und scrollen, den der Display ist kleiner und durch die Auflösung wird die schrift auch nicht größer....
> Außerdem geht das zommen und scrollen super schneller von der Hand wenn man weiss wie!
> Ich bin mit meinem iPhone täglich ca 2-4h im inet unterwegs und kann mich absolut nicht beschweren.



Ich kann Fonce nur zustimmen,
da dass Iphone durch den safari Browers hauptsächlich fürs Surfen optimiert wurde ist es eindeutig beste Inet Gerät.
Darüberhinaus ist die Zommfunktion via Fingerdruck so einfach zu bedienen dass dies keinerlei Probleme bereiten kann !!!

Cya HC


----------



## rabit (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Hab den LG Arena kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

hi jungs,

so ich habe meine wahl mehr oder weniger jetzt eingegrenzt! Nokia 5800XM oder HTC Diamond 2

welches würdet ihr kaufen???

ich tippe auf HTC Diamond 2! weils ne bessere austatung hat


----------



## roadgecko (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Kleine Hilfestellung

HTC #5 Bestenliste: Business-Handys im Test - CHIP Online

Nokia #1 Bestenliste: Handys im Test - CHIP Online

Sind aber nicht die selben Kategorien.

P/L soll laut Chip beim HTC knapp besser sein. Letzendlich muss du es wissen


----------



## derLordselbst (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Ich glaube nicht das ein HTC etwas für Dich ist, Solidbadboy

Ich liebe mein HTC Touch HD heiss und innig, möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass es etwas Geduld und Einarbeitung fordert trotz TouchFlo-Oberfläche. Geduld und entspannte Reaktionen scheint aber eher nicht Dein Ding zu sein, so wie Du hier im Thread auf unpassende Antworten reagierst.

Nimm am besten eines der aktuellen Nokias, die lassen sich recht einfach bedienen, haben weit bessere Videofunktionen als die HTC und überfordern Dich nicht so schnell.

Surfen macht eh erst in der iPhone-Liga Sinn, selbst sind mir die Aufbauzeiten der Seiten viel zu langsam auch in WLan.

Toll ist ein HTC, wenn Du den MobiPocket Reader einsetzen willst, ein Notfall-Navi installieren möchtest, Schachspieler bist. Sehr gut ist auch die Konfigurierbarkeit der Mailabfragen, die für geringen Datenverkehr sorgen, da braucht man nicht unbedingt ne Flat wie beim Iphone.

Wenn Dir übrigens schon das N96 zu teuer ist, würde ich vielleicht mal die eigenen Ansprüche runterschrauben...


----------



## Minga_Bua (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Könnt ihr angaben machen wie lange der Akku beim Nokia 5800 und beim htc diamond 2 so hält? Z.b. Maln film angucken in der Bahn oder isser nach dem film dann schon ziemlich am ende?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Könnt ihr angaben machen wie lange der Akku beim Nokia 5800 und beim htc diamond 2 so hält? Z.b. Maln film angucken in der Bahn oder isser nach dem film dann schon ziemlich am ende?


 

ich schätze die akkus reichen um die 4-5std film!!! wenn nicht sogar mehr!
musik ist mit rund 30std möglich! des weis ich ungefähr vom 5800!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



derLordselbst schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das ein HTC etwas für Dich ist, Solidbadboy
> 
> Ich liebe mein HTC Touch HD heiss und innig, möchte aber darauf hinweisen, dass es etwas Geduld und Einarbeitung fordert trotz TouchFlo-Oberfläche. Geduld und entspannte Reaktionen scheint aber eher nicht Dein Ding zu sein, so wie Du hier im Thread auf unpassende Antworten reagierst.
> 
> ...


 

sehr viel kritik 

bloß du muss mal bedenken ich kauf nicht jeden monat ein handy, sondern nur alle 2 jahre da muss man halt vorsorglich dencken!

und zu den ausrastern die ich in dem theard bekommen habe kann nich nichts dafür wenn mehr wie vier leute da dann die umfrage verfälschen!

und wegen dem preis muss du dir keine sorgen machen der wird geregelt!


----------



## DrSin (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

Zum 5800 Akku:
Ich höre von 8-14 Uhr nonstop Musik über Kopphörer, dann im im Auto über A2DP, BT ist dauerhaft an, zuhause verbunden via W-Lan für Sip und so komm ich ca. 1 1/2 -2 Tage aus.
Und nebenbei zum N96 - klar geiles Teil aber leider ein Symbian Smartphone mit den größten Probleme überhaupt Softwareseitig.

5800 ist ihmo vollkommen ausreichend. Zudem du sogar später noch andere Navis und Programme aufspielen kannst, somit stehst du einem WM Handy in nichts nach.
Bist sogar im Vorteil, brauchst seltener den Stylus.

Edit: und den ganzen Firlefanz wie Bewegunssensor & co hat es auch. Ganz praktisch, es klingelt laut, drehst es um um es herrscht Ruhe


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *

wie ist es denn so beim surfen mit W-lan ??? flinck oder lahm wie ne schnecke???
kann man z.b. skype oder andere programme die kompitabel zu mobilen geräten sind installieren???
oder können das nur windows mobile handys???

EDIT::::

jungs welchen vertrag würdet ihr wählen T-Mobile 60min + WE Flat(zu Festnetz und T-Mobile) für 10€
oder O2 100min für 10€

das handy kostet bei beiden 99€!


----------



## DrSin (19. Juni 2009)

Wlan ist schnell, hab ne 10mbit und die werden auch voll genutzt.
Skype selbst gibt das programm nicht frei, gibt aber fring welches sich ins skype netzt einlogt - ist auch freeware.

ICQ,MSN & co geht auch alles und ist auch alles per Freeware zu bekommen, außerdem gibts noch möglichkeiten für Xvid & Co, der interne player reicht aber vollkommen aus, vidoes in 640*ka und HQ da macht das schon spass, nen film (ca120min) ging problemlos und akku hatte danach noch genug saft.

vertrag...mhh keinen aber musst du wissen.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Juni 2009)

mädels kann mich nicht für die vertäge entscheiden! welchen würdet ihr nehemen

T-Mobile 60min + WE Flat(zu Festnetz und T-Mobile) für 10€
oder O2 100min für 10€

das handy kostet bei beiden 99€


----------



## DrSin (21. Juni 2009)

guck doch mal in dein telefonbuch und wääge dann ab! Wenn mehr D1 haben nimmst das, haben mehr O² nimmst das....
Wobei ich find das die 99€ die die verlangen dreist sind


----------



## derLordselbst (21. Juni 2009)

Ein Ratschlag zu Verträgen ohne Hinweise zum Telefonieverhalten ist unmöglich:

Brauchst Du eine gute Netzabdeckung, welches Netz haben Deine Freunde, willst Du mit dem Handy über HSDPA surfen, wann telefonierst Du?

Beim Surfen mit dem Handy lauern übrigens die meisten Kostenfallen. Da habe ich persönlich nur Prepaid genutzt, bis ich ein Firmenvertrag hatte.


----------



## Neoar (21. Juni 2009)

[x] 5800 XpressMusic

also ich hab ein 5800 XpressMusic und komme super damit klar der einzige Nachteil meiner Meinung nach ist die Kamera die aber für schnappschüsse ausreicht!! Und Software gibs auch in Mengen was ich bei anderen Herstellern mit ihrem eigenen Os sehr vermisse!


----------



## Minga_Bua (22. Juni 2009)

Ich habe jetzt doch mal zu dem Nokia 5800 gegriffen und ich muss sagen es ist super !

Es gibt nur eines was mich stört. Es ist recht leise.Sowohl Headset als auch Lautsprecher. Gibt es da eine Art Gehörschutz Funktion die man deaktivieren kann?


----------



## DrSin (22. Juni 2009)

Leise???? Meins ist tierisch laut.... Hst du die Lautstärke ganz hochgemacht?


----------



## Minga_Bua (22. Juni 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Leise???? Meins ist tierisch laut.... Hst du die Lautstärke ganz hochgemacht?



Gibt ja nur eine Lautstärke oder?^^

Ja die ist auf Max


----------



## DrSin (22. Juni 2009)

aber es ist konstant laut, oder? es wird nicht laut und leise die ganze zeit?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (22. Juni 2009)

in den meisten fällen hilft ein update der sofware!

das musste ich mit meinem k800i andauernd machen bis es eindlich schrott ging


----------



## Riezonator (22. Juni 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Leise???? Meins ist tierisch laut.... Hst du die Lautstärke ganz hochgemacht?


 

meins brüllt auch wie hölle also für ein handy mehr als aussreichend

PS ich habn rotes kann ja sein das die lauter sind als die blauen xD

aber dei roten können auf jedenfall mehr...


----------



## Shady (22. Juni 2009)

nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eines was mich stört. Es ist recht leise.Sowohl Headset als auch Lautsprecher. Gibt es da eine Art Gehörschutz Funktion die man deaktivieren kann?



Hiervon vielleicht betroffen?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (22. Juni 2009)

jungs angenommen ich kauf ein handy aus dem internet vorausgesezt ist das es garantie hat!!!

es geht nach ein paar monaten kapput kann ich dann das handy direkt zum hersteller schicken???

o. was mir am meisten past ist::
in stuttgart gibts eine werkstatt für handys aller marken also die werden von den herstellern bezahlt die arbeiter dort! sprich wenn ich garantie hab kann ich doch da antanzen oder irre ich mich?

weil mein sony k800i ging kaput und die wollten das einschicken und dann hab ich gesagt das dauert mir zu lang und die frau im shop hat mich auf die werkstatt aufmerksam gemacht! also sprich die haben dann das handy upgedatet kostenlos mit dem vorhandenen kassenzettel, weil ja noch garantie drauf war!


----------



## Minga_Bua (22. Juni 2009)

Es sind nicht nur die Lautsprecher. Auch das Headset ist ziemlich leise im Vergleich zu meinem sony Ericsson C902


----------



## DrSin (23. Juni 2009)

Shady schrieb:


> Hiervon vielleicht betroffen?



Darauf wollte ich hinaus, hab es bei mir aber selbst repariert.

Headset auch zu leise? Dann würd evtl noch aufs Netz als letzte Lösung tippen? Welches ist es?
Hab zum vergleich ein w902 hier und das ist plus minus 0 lauter/leiser.

Zur Garantie:

Ja kannst, aber in der Regel wird dir bei z.B. Nokia in einem NSC (Nokia Service Center) schneller geholfen.
Einfach mit Rechung dahin, abgeben und in der Regel können die dort instandsetzen, im schlimmsten Fall schicken die es auf ihr Kosten ein.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (24. Juni 2009)

ist das omnia 8910 HD o. das N97 besser? bzw. welches würdert ihr kaufen?!
(der preis soll euch egal sein!) nur welches ihr wollt


----------



## DrSin (25. Juni 2009)

Definitv das Omnia, hat das selbe OS wie das 5800/N97 aber die Quallität - ein traum muss man mal in der hand gehalten haben, auch die Geschwindigkeit ist um Welten besser, das Omnia hat 800Mhz, das N97 den selben Prozi wie das 5800 - 348 Mhz.

Und von der Cam ganz zu schweigen, 8MP gg. 5MP und das Omnia nimmt echtes HD auf im gegensatz zum N97


----------



## pixelflair (25. Juni 2009)

Hm ich persönlich würde das N97 nehmen

1. vollwertige Tastatur
2. das Symbian OS ist super ausgereift und eigentlich auch schnell genug 
3. 5MP oder 8 MP... *hust* den Unterschied wirst du kaum merken!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Juni 2009)

sky2k4 schrieb:


> Hm ich persönlich würde das N97 nehmen
> 
> 1. vollwertige Tastatur
> 2. das Symbian OS ist super ausgereift und eigentlich auch schnell genug
> 3. 5MP oder 8 MP... *hust* den Unterschied wirst du kaum merken!


 

symbian os haben die beide drauf.

die tasta lohnt sich eigentlich nur zum surfen.
ich meine das ´8910 hd hat ja auch eine tasta die du aufrufen kannst 
wenn du was eingbene willst!
zudem das 8910hd ist mehr das multimedia handy!
zudem die Videocam ist deutlich besser

irgendwie finde ich nur vorteile im samsung

welche vorteile biete mir das Nokia?  außer der sprachsteuerung!


----------



## DrSin (25. Juni 2009)

naja wenn du ovi nutzt hast du schon den ersten vorteil.
Das Nokia kannst du per Nokiasoftware und USB mit neuen Firmware's versehen - bei Samsung bin ich mir da unsicher.
Zm Thema geschwindigkeit - ich hab beides hier 5800XM und Omnia, mach mal beim 5800 die Themeneffekte an, da merkst du ganz schnell das Ende im Gelände ist.
Das N97 hat die Cam vom N95 - die ist natürlich eine der besten im Moment, aber wenn man sich die Bilder ansieht die das Omnia produziert sieht man einen klaren Unterschied zugunsten des Samsung.
Tasten hin oder her - ich schreibe im T9 Modus beim 5800XM genauso schnell wie auf einer Vollwertigen (E71).

Wie gesagt, halte mal beide Geräte in den Händen und deine Entscheidung wird dir leichter fallen, denn das N97 hat die typische Nokia Verarbeitung.

Sonst aber vom Funktionsumfang tun sich beide nicht viel, bei beiden findest du W-Lan, BT, HSDPA, GPS, Cam, Videofunktion sowie die unverzichtbaren Symbianfunktionen.

Achja, das Omnia hat das bessere Display (OLED)


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Juni 2009)

ja und jetzt wieder meine frage welches würdet ihr kaufen N97 o. 8910 HD???
ich kann mich nicht entscheiden weil mal da so kleinigkeiten reizen und mal da kleinigkeiten reizen!
deswegen bin ich mir so unentschlossen!
wo kann man denn handy so anfassen und testen das würde meine entscheidung erleichtern!
jetzt bitte nicht saturn etc.. die teuren handys sind immer zugeschlossen


----------



## DrSin (25. Juni 2009)

Also bei uns im Saturn liegen alle aus, sonst Frag doch mal im Shop deines Vertauens ob du dir eins (und damit mein ich keinen Dummy) ansehen kannst.

Und ich sage nochmal, das Omnia ist das bessere Gerät.

Und hier noch ein Test falls du den noch nicht gesehen hast:
Samsung I8910 HD (Handy) - Test | Xonio - Handys im Test


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Juni 2009)

manche haben bei uns nicht mal akkus drin!
das soll stuttgart sein das verstehe ich nicht ttzzz...

und wenn mman net frägt ob man das handy evlt. anmachen könnte, weil manchmal sind die auch leer und brauchen nur aufgeladen zu werden naja ich geh stress schieben 

ich bin auch mehr fürs omnia ich will mir dennoch paar meinungen von den anderen hören.


----------



## DrSin (25. Juni 2009)

ich würd ja sagen komm vorbei, hab die geräte noch bis dienstag aber geht schlecht xD


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Juni 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> ich würd ja sagen komm vorbei, hab die geräte noch bis dienstag aber geht schlecht xD




würde ich zeit haben würde ich vllt. vorbei kommen mit dem zug 

ich geh bei denen bisschen stress schieben^^ und mal verlangen und so tun also ob ich bei denen ein vertrag machen will dann werden die sich erst recht um mich kümmern


----------



## DrSin (25. Juni 2009)

So solltest du es machen, am besten vorher denen einen Erzählen, dann lässt du dich im Tarif beraten und dann lässte dir das Ding zeigen und dann sagste du brauchst noch mal ne Nacht zum drüber nachdenken


----------



## SolidBadBoy (25. Juni 2009)

sind wir rafiniert 

aber eigentlich müssen die es auch so machen aber naja einer muss der schlauere sein


----------



## DrSin (25. Juni 2009)

eben! sobald du die am haken hast, haste schon gewonnen, aber wunder dich nicht über das Gesicht des Verkäufers wenn du unentschlossen das Geschäft verlässt  Achja und meide den Shop in Zukunft auch wenn du nix kaufen willst


----------



## ole88 (26. Juni 2009)

ich würd sagen iphone und vertrag 70euronen dann passts besser als der ganze schnickschnack und Nokia bloss nimmer unterstützen sowas is vaterlandsverrat bei denen zu kaufe


----------



## SolidBadBoy (26. Juni 2009)

von welchem vertrag träumst du?

ich holl mir nen super dou vertrag 2x Sim 60min + WE Flat Vodafone und Festnetz für 30€

und da krig ich 100€ zurück und ich muss keine anschlussgebühr blechen sprich ich spaar 150€

und ich kann mir das Omnia 8910 HD o. N97 aussuchen^^

iphone ist nix für mich! ich war nie ein freund vom Apfel


----------



## SolidBadBoy (27. Juni 2009)

hi jungs,
wie siehts denn mit dem SE Satio aus?! das solll doch sehr gut sein.
also die drei favo. N97, 8910HD und Satio würde ich gern haben aber nur eins ist möglich 
ich neige grad zum 8910HD, aber das Satio intressiert mich auch nur ich weiss nicht ob ich solange warten soll bzw. will/kann. es kommt erst zur 2ten jahreshälfte raus aber wann genau ist ja noch unklar oder wisst ihr schon neues?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Juni 2009)

jungs ey ich war heut bei MeidaMarkt!
der hammer ich hielt das 8910 HD in der hand es ist der hammer!!! ist nur zu empfhelen.

ich habs mir gleich mit vertrag bestellt^^ 

also in einer woche schätze ich mal werde es haben, bis dahin verbleibe ich mit meinem alten schrott handy was ich mir geholt hab als ich 10-12 Jahre alt war  ist ein Nokia 5100 ganz alt sieht aber total TOP aus!

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Da_Frank (28. Juni 2009)

Hmm ok, wollte mir eigentlich das 5800XM hohlen, aber jetzt warte ich bis du uns von "deinem neuen"^^ erzählst. Wär klasse wenn du hier ein kleines Preview reinschreiben könntest.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Juni 2009)

ich mach sogar einen ganze nusertest den wirst du wie immer dann da finden wo auch alle anderen sind 

MFG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## SolidBadBoy (29. Juni 2009)

ey ich hab neuigkeiten für euch^^ mein handy kommt bis freitag 
da ich am Montag ehh prüfung habe werde ich denn Usertest erst am Montag abend machen bzw. Dienstag. es ist besser sogar so wenn ich dann noch paar tage zum testen hab!
also bis dahin muss ich warten  das ist die Hölle für mich! ich bin so der Type der wenn er gleich was kauft gleich damit rummachen will  .

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. Juli 2009)

also jungs mein Omnia 8910 HD ist um 12.15Uhr eingetroffen^^ 

das handy ist der hammer 
surfen und alles drum und dran macht richtig spass

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Nickles (3. Juli 2009)

Viel spaß damit 

Nur irgendwie blöde dass die Umfrage etwas sinnlos war,da es gar nicht vorkam...


----------



## Klutten (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann mich nicht entscheiden *



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> ja kein iphone das erfüllt niciht einmal die o.g. kriterien! nicht mal videokamera!



Das neue Iphone hat eine Videofunktion. 

Ich steige nach Möglichkeit sehr zügig vom alten 2G auf das 3Gs um. Ich möchte mein Iphone auch nicht mehr missen. Die gebotenen Funktionen sind perfekt.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (3. Juli 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Viel spaß damit
> 
> Nur irgendwie blöde dass die Umfrage etwas sinnlos war,da es gar nicht vorkam...



 es kamm in der tat nicht drin, da ich es mir mit den teueren verträgen nicht leisten konnt.
Jetzt hab meine mutter überreden können wegen denn 10euro mehr mir das omNIA ZU HOLLEN
@Kullten ich bleib ab sofort bei meinem omnia 

MfG
SolidBadBoy
EDIT::::
ICH Surfe grad damit


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Juli 2009)

Ahh, Omnia HD... Sabber ^^ Das will ich mir auch holen, oder eventruell mal das HTC Touch HD  Muss aber noch warten, bis mein Vertrag ausläuft...


----------

